# URL mit htaccess in Explorer öffnen (ohne user-passwort)



## Partheeus (23. Jul 2007)

Moinsen.....

hab da mal ne Frage, gibt es in Java die Möglichkeit das man ne htaccess-geschützte Seite im Standard-
explorer öffnet, *ohne* den Benutzernamen / Passwort eintragen zu müssen???

mein derzeitiger Code (der natürlich nicht funktioniert!, aber so ähnlich laufen sollte*g ):

```
URL url;
try {
	url = new URL ("http://85.190.1.111/phpMyAdmin/");
	URLConnection con = url.openConnection();
	con.setRequestProperty("Authorization", "Basic "+new sun.misc.BASE64Encoder().encode ("benutzername:passwort".getBytes()));
	String[] cmd = new String[3];
	cmd[0] = "rundll32.exe";
	cmd[1] = "shell32.dll,ShellExec_RunDLL";
	cmd[2] = "\""+url+"\"";
	try {
		Runtime.getRuntime().exec(cmd);
	} catch (IOException ex) {
		ex.printStackTrace();
	}
} catch (MalformedURLException e) {
	// TODO Auto-generated catch block
	e.printStackTrace();
} catch (IOException e) {
	// TODO Auto-generated catch block
	e.printStackTrace();
}
```

der würde zwar per URL.connect() funzen, aber nicht im Explorer......da wird ja der Authorisationsdialog angezeigt :-(

Hat vielleicht jemand einen Lösungsansatz für mich????

Vielen Dank schonmal für Eure Hilfe...
Ulf


----------



## thE_29 (23. Jul 2007)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=203348#203348

Nachtrag: Achso, du willst den Browser damit öffnen.. Na das wirds glaube ich nicht spielen.. Könnte mir net vorstellen dass das irgendwie geht! Vorallem da du dort Userasswort übergeben müsstest..


----------



## Partheeus (23. Jul 2007)

Danke für den Link, aber inwiefern hilft er mir jetzt weiter?

*EDIT: * ah, hab grad Deinen Nachtrag gesehen *g Danke aber trotzdem für den Link

Soll ich die Seite speichern und dann im Explorer anzeigen?

Das wäre ja nicht das was ich will.....da so ja auch alle Bilder etc. nicht angezeigt werden würden. :-(

Gibt es nicht sowas wie beim Proxy??? Nur halt für den Auth-Dialog im Explorer?!?!


```
Authenticator.setDefault(new Authenticator() {
				   protected PasswordAuthentication getPasswordAuthentication() {
					   return new PasswordAuthentication(StartDialog.user,StartDialog.pwd.toCharArray());
				   }});	  
System.getProperties().put("http.proxySet","true");
System.getProperties().put("http.proxyHost",conf.getProp("ip"));
System.getProperties().put("http.proxyPort",conf.getProp("port"));
```

*EDIT: * hi hi....vielleicht mit Robot, Benutzername / Passwort darein schreiben lassen...... *spaß!!!


----------



## thE_29 (23. Jul 2007)

Das Problem ist, das du von einem Java Ding aus eine Adresse aufrufen im IE oder sonst wo aufrufen willst!

Hier ist aber das Problem, woher soll der IE wissen, das du dich via java schon "registriert"/authentifiziert hast!

Und einfach so userasswort, kannst du nicht übergeben!

HTTP requires all request properties which can legally have multiple instances with the same key to use a comma-seperated list syntax which enables multiple properties to be appended into a single property

Dh, vielleicht kann man es irgendwie übergeben! Aber frag mich nicht wie es gehen könnte!
Maybe über cookies oder dgl..


----------



## Partheeus (23. Jul 2007)

Hmm...ja schade.....

ich glaub mittlerweile auch das es so nicht funktioniert.
Nagut.....trotzdem danke


----------



## masta // thomas (23. Jul 2007)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und einfach so userasswort, kannst du nicht übergeben!


Du *kannst* schon (http://user:password@domain.tld)... oder wolltest du auf die Sicherheit andeuten?


----------



## thE_29 (24. Jul 2007)

Der FF lässts mich!
Der IE 7 aber nicht! Und ja ich wollte auf die Sicherheit hindeuten ^^


----------

